# Opinions needed on new camer



## billross77 (Nov 3, 2012)

I promise, this is not another which is better thread.  I feel pretty confident that I know both cameras pretty well, I just can't decide between these two options.

1.  Refurbished 7d from Adorama.  I read that Canon is expected to announce a 7d mk II in January.  Worried this will excessively devalue my camera.

2.  Refurbished 60d from Adorama, along with battery grip, extra battery and 40mm f/2.8 pancake.  Here Im worried that Ill be pissed at myself for not buying the higher end camera in two months.

The kicker to this is my lens's.  To put together the money I had to sell my T3i and my 85mm 1.8, so now I only have a Canon 50 1.4.  

Better camera with single lens and no battery grip (I've always used gripped cameras) or good enough camera with battery grip and second lens?


----------



## Dao (Nov 3, 2012)

What is the main reason you want to upgrade from the T3i?  The answers may guide you to the right camera.


----------



## billross77 (Nov 3, 2012)

Autofocus points, mainly cross type. Either is an upgrade from the t3i. Faster shutter rate, and thumb wheel are on both.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2012)

60D with new lens gets my vote. MY shooting partner has the 60D, and I have shot a few frames with it, and seen it in action over months of landscape shoots, and some family portraiture and one large birthday event which I second shot for him...I think the 60D is a nice camera, and for the money, offers one hell of a value. I have seen your work...the 60D would be a very nice piece of kit for your portrait work.


----------



## billross77 (Nov 3, 2012)

Are you saying my work sucks Derrel?


----------



## billross77 (Nov 3, 2012)

billross77 said:
			
		

> Are you saying my work sucks Derrel?



Just kidding


----------



## Canuk (Nov 3, 2012)

Honestly, all the camera's that you listed use the same sensor. Picture quality will not be that different. 
I own the 60D and can not justify a move to the 7D, as it would be a more lateral move than an upgrade. There are differences to be sure, but depending on shooting style they may not be that relevant.
I know this gets asked a lot on here, but what about the T3i do you find limiting?


----------



## billross77 (Nov 3, 2012)

My biggest reason for upgrade is additional crosstype focus points. I rely too much on focus recompose because I have no confidence in the outside points. Either 60d or 7d fixes that problem.


----------



## billross77 (Nov 3, 2012)

I bought the 7d and a battery grip. I'm excited. It should be here Wednesday.


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Nov 3, 2012)

One of my fellow photographer friends owns the 7D and does well with it...I personally love my full frame mark ii


----------



## Someones (Nov 8, 2012)

get a 60D and keep your prime lens 50mm  worth it
Someones 5th eye
http://www.facebook.com/5theye


----------

